# bmx bis 1500 $



## Felur (18. August 2008)

Hi leute,

aehm ja also ich bin derzeit in USA und werd auch die naechsten zehn monate noch dort sein.
in der zeit  moecht ich mir n bmx aufbauen und dabei brauch ich etwas hilfe.
also das teil darf kosten insgesamt so ca 1500$ also 1000 euronen
ich wollt eigentlich nich mehr als 11 kilo haben und naja es soll auch iwi halten

so hier sin schonmal die parts an die ich bis jetzt so gedacht hab
 Rahmen: Fit Aitken oder fit derhart
 Gabel: ???
 kurbeln: mackneil conjoined mit eastern lager
 lrs: Felgen sun rims lite; speichen ???; naben khe hure evtl?; reifen ka; schlaeuche ka irgend n schlauch halt xD
 Lenker: Fit sky high
 Vorbau: fit dld
 Bremse: keine
 steuersatz: ka
Sattel: shadow slim crow
 stuetze: fit dl
 sproket: wtp supreme
 kette: irgendwas

ja des waer die liste bis jetz ich bin dankbar fuer jeden sinnvollen vorschlag auch zu part aenderungen

aja und einsatz soll hauptsaechlich street und n bissl park sein...

mfg Felix


----------



## .nOx (18. August 2008)

ist doch gut, reifen sind die FIT F.A.F K sehr gut
Naben sind auch Proper ganz gut, günstig und leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felur (18. August 2008)

ok muss ich mir mal anschauen...
was mich interessieren wuerde welchen rahmen findet ihr besser?
was fuer ne gabel? hab absolut keine ahnung von bmx gabeln xD
was fuer speichen und steuersaetze wuerdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## .nOx (18. August 2008)

Rahmen sind beide gut, ist eher sone Geschmacks und Geldsache.
Gabel vll Fit Blade Light, gibts viele


----------



## Agent Schmidt (18. August 2008)

Colony...


----------



## Felur (18. August 2008)

ok, aehm habt ihr ne ahnung wo ich den aitken in raw bekommen koennte? n shop in usa versteht sich, ich find den nur noch in gruen^^


----------



## RISE (18. August 2008)

Gibts den denn noch in raw? Oder war das nur eine alte Farbvariante?

Bei der Gabel würd ich zu bewährtem greifen: Odyssey, Sunday. Unspektakulär und vielleicht 150g schwerer als diverse Exoten, aber dafür hat man die Gewissheit, dass die Ausfallenden auch da bleiben, wo sie hingehören.
Steuersatz ist eigentlich egal, die nehmen sich nicht viel. Da tut es auch der günstigste. Der Eastern taugt aber ganz gut.
Bei den Naben würde ich - falls das Geld reicht - den USA Bonus von Profile nutzen, zumindest hinten. Muss ja nicht völlig aus Titan bestehen.


----------



## Felur (18. August 2008)

schonmal danke fuer die tipps
hier mal die ueberarbeitete liste : 

Rahmen: s3.5 Fit Aitken 
gabel: sunday morning 2.1
kurbeln: mackneil conjoined mit eastern lager
lrs: Felgen sun rims lite; speichen ???; naben profile mini casette?; reifen fit f.a.f.; schlaeuche ka irgend n schlauch halt xD
Lenker: Fit sky high
Vorbau: fit dld
Bremse: keine
steuersatz: kink integrated
Sattel: shadow slim crow
stuetze: fit dl
sproket: wtp supreme
kette: irgendwas
Griffe: odi longneck



des kommt dann auf ca 1400$ ^^


----------



## Felur (18. August 2008)

besser?


----------



## RISE (18. August 2008)

Solide Wahl würde ich sagen. Reifen sind Geschmackssache. Ich finde die F.A.F sehr interessant, hab aber schon von mehreren gelesen, dass sie wohl sehr rutschig sind.


----------



## l0st (18. August 2008)

Rahmen: Dehart ,kannste mehr geld in parts stecken und er ist schöner.
gabel: Fit blade oder Odyssey Pro Dirt
kurbeln: conjoined mit titan
lrs: Felgen Flybikes/primo balance; speichen :sapim ,fom etc; naben profile mini mit titan; reifen Vorne den Fly Calluera oder wie der heisst in falt und hinten nen odyssey k-lite 
Lenker: Fit sky high
Vorbau: fit dld
Bremse: keine
steuersatz: kink integrated
Sattel: kink piv /Eccd
stuetze: kink/fit dl
sproket: kink sound
kette: koolchain
Griffe: odi longneck

so billig wie das da is müsst das schon machbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felur (18. August 2008)

tuns anstelle der sun rims auch die hazzard lite? und was fuer ne speichnlaenge brauch ich?


----------



## Felur (18. August 2008)

was fuer ne titan achse wuerde in die conjoined cranks passen?


----------



## RISE (18. August 2008)

Hazzard Lite ist ne sehr gute Felge. Ob Sun oder Odyssey ist wohl nur eine mentale Frage, aber ich schwöre auf Odyssey. Zur Achse kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Son (18. August 2008)

is ne normale 48T achse


----------



## Stirni (19. August 2008)

Zum thema felge:
G-sport ist sehr zu empfehlen!SEHR!
Kettenblatt vll. das tree-lite ? oder das SUperstar PIMP ?
Naben auf jeden fall profile!
Und wenn schon die Odyssey pro dirt fork,warum nich direkt die pro race?kost das gleiche


----------



## Daniel_D (19. August 2008)

wegen Langeweile schreib ich jetzt auch mal wieder hier

Du solltest die auf Amisachen versteifen. Wenn WTP ein Sprocket in Deutschland entwickelt, in Taiwan produzieren lässt, es wieder zurück nach Deutschland und von da aus in die USA schifft (falls sie das tun) führt das sicher nicht zu Preisvorteilen.

Ody Dirt ist nicht nötig. Die Sunday ist eine gute Gabel

Faltreifen gibts halt die Allrounder, wie Flybikes, die Ultraleichten wie Maxxis und KHE und die Mitteldinger wie Animal, Odyssey, Shadow, Duo - rutschig dürften die eigentlich nicht sein, weil prinzipiell bei Faltreifen weicheres Gummi verbaut wird. Leute die 35 Euro für einen Reifen ausgeben, haben auch das Geld für 2-3 Paar im Jahr.

Odyssey Felgen sind bewährt und gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (19. August 2008)

wenn du in Amerika bist, würde ich vll auch einen etwas ausgefalleneren Rahmen nehmen, sowas was man in deutschland ehr nicht bekommt wie The Take oder Seshin. 
Dann beim Kettenblatt auch den Amerika bonus nutzen und das Tree Spline Drive kaufen.
Bei den Reifen kann ich dir nur von den Fit reifen abraten, is ne schlechte kopie vom fly ruben, also lieber gleich das orginal kaufen.


----------



## .nOx (19. August 2008)

Ich finde die neuen Animal Felgen auch richtig geil, kosten nicht die Welt, sind leicht und werden halten

naja reifen ist eben neh sache des geschmacks, ich bin mit meinen Fit sehr zufrieden


----------



## wannabe (19. August 2008)

so wie sich das anhört, hast du keine ahnung von garnichts, baust dir aber das mega mopped zusammen...

dehart rahmen ist super, und profilenaben sind wie chromfelgen am auto: unnötig


----------



## .nOx (19. August 2008)

wannabe schrieb:


> dehart rahmen ist super, und profilenaben sind wie chromfelgen am auto: unnötig



kauf dir einfach proper die laufen gut


----------



## Felur (19. August 2008)

> so wie sich das anhört, hast du keine ahnung von garnichts, baust dir aber das mega mopped zusammen...


... ja so ungefaehr xD ich fahr halt eig streetbike aber hab mich vor einiger zeit mal wieder auf ein 20" mopped gesetzt und war begeistert xD und da dacht ich mir wenn ich dass teil in amiland aufbau kosts ungefaehr die haelfte vom preis in d land xD

so nu mal zur partlist:

Rahmen: fit s3.5 aitken - 400$
gabel: sunday morning 2.1 - 115$
kurbeln: conjoined mit titan - 200 $
lrs: Felgen hazard lite; speichen sapim ; naben profile mini mit titan; reifen fit faf - 400 $ 
Lenker: Fit sky high - 60 $
Vorbau: fit dld - 65 $
Bremse: keine
steuersatz: kink integrated - 25$
Sattel: kink piv - 30$
stuetze: kink - 25 $
sproket: kink sound - 40 $
kette: iwas 10 $
Griffe: odi longneck 13 $
lager: profile bmx bb kit 23 $


ca 1400$ also ca 950euro

hm ja ich finds eig ganz gut xD

nur hab ich noch n problem was heisst EINSPEICHEN und  STEUERSATZ EINPRESSEN
aufenglisch xD

aber schonmal danke fuer die hilfe


----------



## RISE (19. August 2008)

To lace a wheel. Machen die auch z.B. bei Empire vor Ort. Und der Steuersatz muss nicht eingepresst werden, bei integrierten legst du die Lager einfach in die integrierten Lagerschalen und schon kann der Spaß beginnen. 
Die Innenlager müssen allerdings eingepresst werden, was man aber auch mit ein bisschen Fett und einem Gummihammer erledigen kann, manchmal auch gänzlich ohne Hammer.


----------



## Felur (19. August 2008)

> kauf dir einfach proper die laufen gut



und kosten ca 50 doller weniger als die profile xD


----------



## Felur (19. August 2008)

ok colle sache danke... ich werd den ganzen kram hier --> http://www.danscomp.com bestelln die machen auch nen custom lrs des is super gut


----------



## .nOx (19. August 2008)

ich glaube du bist über den preis von profile naben mit titanzeugs nicht richtig informiert


----------



## Felur (19. August 2008)

oehm nochwas welche rahmengroesse macht sinn? zur auswahl steht 20" 20,5" 20.75" und 21"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felur (19. August 2008)

300$ im shop xD


----------



## Felur (19. August 2008)

http://www.danscomp.com/wishlist.php?stfid=
ich weiss ned ob der link funzt aber wenn ja dann waer des meine wahl xD die raeder baun die wiegesagt zusamm...aja und ich weiss dass auf der liste die speichen fehlen


----------



## .nOx (19. August 2008)

geht nicht


----------



## Felur (19. August 2008)

schade...


----------



## Bampedi (19. August 2008)

ich würd mir ein komplettrad holen.


----------



## Felur (19. August 2008)

was is nu wegen der rahmengroesse? wie gross is da der unterschied und was wuerdet ihr empfehlen? aja ich bin 1.80m wenn des wichtig iis dafuer



> ich würd mir ein komplettrad holen.


warum?


----------



## .nOx (19. August 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=299341


----------



## Stirni (19. August 2008)

Felur schrieb:


> warum?


weil du kp wvon den teilen hast und vll erstmal mit einem billigen rad rausfindest ob es was für dich ist ?


----------



## bikeron (19. August 2008)

also ein kumpel von mir fährt mit ner höhe von 1.85m noch einen 20.75 ... aber eigentlich ist es gewöhnungssache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felur (19. August 2008)

> weil du kp wvon den teilen hast und vll erstmal mit einem billigen rad rausfindest ob es was für dich ist ?


ja wegen den teilen hab ich ja hier n thread aufgemacht... des war groestenteils ja auch son reiner bmx stuff wie die gabel und die bmx naben... 

und ja es is was fuer mich ich bin ja schon oefter bmx gefahren und fahr auch street bike aber des heisst ja ned dass man sich sofort super auskennt mit allen teilen.

und komplettraeder mag ich nicht...


----------



## RISE (19. August 2008)

Rahmengröße ist Geschmackssache, bei 180 passen 20,5 und 20,75 natürlich gut.


----------



## Stirni (19. August 2008)

22,75  

nee ich denke mit 20.75 ist man für alles gewappnet


----------



## Felur (19. August 2008)

k danke dann werd ich die tage mal die bestellung aufgeben und n bild in den 20" waffen thread stelln sobald es fertig is....


----------



## wannabe (19. August 2008)

dehart deine größe wenn dus agil magst 20,5 wobei sich das echt nichts gibt ob 20,5 oder 20,75, haben den vergleich hier


----------



## retep38 (22. August 2008)

hallo,
DAn's Comp ist gut,die haben alles da.Vergiß den Code nicht,die haben so Codes, die Du bei der Bestellung angeben kannst für Rabatte,Free Shipping, etc....Du kriegst n Free Gift(T-Shirt oder so)
Zu den Teilen ist Geschmackssache.
Ich hab z.B.
Dehart Frame
Colony Bar,Fork,Pivotal Sattel
G-Sport Rims+Primo Forged Spokes
Odyssey Path lyte Tires+Wombolt Crank,Cielenski Pedals
Shadow Stem,Hubs,Chain(Interlock v2-Beste Kette!)
Animal Lite Sprocket
Bike ist mega gut und leicht! 
Zu der Speichenfrage(Länge) war fand ich das gut:
http://pijin.co.uk/spokeCalculator.jsp
Ok,hoffe das hat Dir auch noch geholfen und Viel spaß noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

